# live trap?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a raccoon prob around my house. I left a duck out and sure enough he got it! saw him sitting under my car last night as well! waiting for another hand out! he even tried gettin in the garbage can. am I legally allowed to set out a live trap? and then what am I allowed to do to him? I don't wanna kill him, just send let him go far away. this happened once last year as well. I know I shouldn't leave a duck out but I put the suckers on my tailgate for 5 minutes before I started to clean them and that cagey bugger beat me to it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Any self respecting duck hunter wouldn't allow one of these things to live another day if given the opportunity to kill one. Raccoons can be killed without without a licence year around...live traps are perfectly legal as well but I do not think it is legal to transport a live animal so you better blast him in the face!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

its in the neighborhood tho. I'll take them out in the marsh without hesitation.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

23-13-4. Captivity of protected wildlife unlawful.
It is unlawful for any person to hold in captivity at any time any protected wildlife except as provided by this code or rules and regulations of the Wildlife Board. 
Enacted by Chapter 46, 1971 General Session

(xxvii) Raccoon, Procyonidae Family (Procyon lotor) is prohibited for importation, and controlled by the Department of Agriculture for collection and possession;

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r058/r058-014.htm

F. Nuisance raccoons and coyotes *may not be relocated following capture*, but may be captured and euthanized or otherwise destroyed on location where capture is unfeasible.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would you want to transplant a disease infested, problem causing, invasive species to another place??? Blast him and know you just saved the lives of hundreds of other little creatures...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how do I do that in the neighborhood? just bop it on the head I guess once it's in the trap?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off once it's in the trap and you go to pick up the trap you are going to see a totally new side of a captive wild beast! Be prepared by wearing extra thick gloves, like welders gloves.
Second, have yourself a 55 gallon barrel filled with water and just dump trap and all in there, by morning he will be calm and gentle and very much dead.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 bears butt...

There will be no opportunity to bop him in the head.... They are mean little buggers


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you don't have access to a large drum of water, you may consider a large box or plastic bag and the exhaust from a lawn mower.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I used to set a few leg traps within city limits during fur season in PA. I had a trusty axe handle for the job of dispatching a caught '****, one good whack is all it took.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

One good wack will take care of a ****.....that's not the problem.....it's getting him out of the cage to hold still without him ripping your face off...if you do attempt it, please post a video


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Be careful dispatching animals within city limits. The safest route is to call animal control and let them handle it--I prefer to take care of things myself but you risk liability, angry neighbors, animal rights types. If you own a .22 go buy some of this:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/130136 ... round-nose

its CB ammo, very quiet and deadly for super close head shots.

Close your garage, put the cage on a tarp or trash sack to minimize blood mess and do the wet work. Wear gloves, place deceased critter in heavy duty sack--deposit in dumpster and you are good to go.

The garbage sack and exhaust would work well but just seems a little too holocaust plus can you imagine driving down the road and seeing a guy holding a trash sack on his muffler with something big inside the trash sack--this just may arouse some suspicion.

Here is another solution from the net:

The Secret Recipe

Actually, there is no "recipe". Just get some fly bait (it usually comes in a cardboard tube like Parmesan cheese only the contents are blue and granular) and some cola (it doesn't have to be Pepsi). Get a cereal bowl that you never ever want to eat out of again. Cover the bottom of the bowl with fly bait. Really spoon it in there. Then, fill bowl with cola. Stir up with spoon you never ever want to eat with again. Set it out for raccoons. Find dead raccoon(s) about 3 feet from bowl in morning.

That said, there are refinements. One, I use a disposable plastic bowl. Two, I use a disposable plastic spoon. That's not very refined, but this whole method is a glorious improvisation. This is the Git R Done school of problem solving here. You won't find this in kit form.

Will your pets get into it? I don't know. My barn cats don't. My chickens don't. For some reason, opossums don't seem to either. Just raccoons. Maybe that's the beauty of the Pepsi of Death solution. Maybe I'm just really lucky. I don't have any dogs, so I don't know if they'll go after this stuff or not. [UPDATE: Dogs do get into this stuff and will die or suffer greatly. Be careful!] Please use caution in case your neighbor's dog likes to wander over and drink Pepsi out of bowls you've left out. While it would be interesting to find out in a scientific, controlled experiment sort of way, you don't want to be the one conducting that research!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't say to do it out on the front lawn.

:mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I know--I just pictured somebody doing that and it made me laugh


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I can only imagine how mean a trapped raccoon would be. does it cost money for animal control to come out? knowing my luck someone would see what I'm up to and call in.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I prefer a long stick with a large enough wire at the end to perferate the heart... Bashing a skull in can get messy and the perferation is fast enough that you dont have to watch the animal suffer in too much pain. What ends up killing the animal is suffocation.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We used to put the box trap in a black garbage bag and hook it to the truck's exhaust. Or drown them to save the fur. Both of these are pretty quick, but I have to say that I hated watching them drown. It wasnt an enjoyable experience for me personally. 

I would definitely put the animal down though. They are one of the biggest reasons bird numbers are down in the upland world (especially pheasants).


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't you own a pellet gun? One to the dome should do the trick, and it won't be loud enough to draw any attention.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

all I have is the old school red rider lever action bb gun. my buddy has a pellet gun. I'll go that route in the garage. I'm goin duck hunting tomorrow and will use a cleaned duck carcass for bait. if ya see me on the news I'll just blame you guys!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

R58-14-3, paragraph F of the Utah Code. If an officer happens to ask.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

open a can of tuna, drain the water, level off with antifreeze.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

duneman101 said:


> open a can of tuna, drain the water, level off with antifreeze.


Although I agree that this method would work, someone did that to my mom's cat when I was a kid and it took days to die. And it looked like the worst imaginable death... I wouldnt wish that on any critter.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

***** won't NORMALLY get more than a mile from open water (unless a dog is on their butt). the bigger problem for pheasant, patridge & quail is feral cats & raptors (which are way past recovered but still over protected).


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I can only imagine how mean a trapped raccoon would be. does it cost money for animal control to come out? knowing my luck someone would see what I'm up to and call in.


Just call the Sandy City (guessing that's where you live) Animal Control. They have live traps and I think you only have to pay if you loose the trap. Plus they will come get the **** and dispose of it for you.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Bax Where's that huggers gun?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hatuquack said:


> Bax Where's that huggers gun?


He kills em with love :lol:


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

my old man trapped one at a lady friends house. he just went out and shot it in the head with a 22 pistol. sounded like a firecracker. nobody in the nieghbor hood was even bothered.


----------

